# New Member



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi
mike and leona from prince george bc we bought a 2007 23rs this spring just found this site and love it.we have a DD 9 and 2 dogs.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bcdude said:


> Hi
> mike and leona from prince george bc we bought a 2007 23rs this spring just found this site and love it.we have a DD 9 and 2 dogs.


*WELCOME TO THE

Tribe
Clan
Cult
Sandbox
FunHouse
*

*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Mike & Leona!*








Glad you found us, and are enjoying the community.









You will have a ball with your new Outback, and if you are so inclined, we would love to meet you at one of our local rallies. It just so happens we have one coming up in May. Click here for more info.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, glad you found us







and post often.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

bcdude said:


> P.S: new guys buys the beer


Ohhh I like that rule!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Hey... another British Columbian. Welcome to the family.
> 
> P.S: new guys buys the beer


...for all of us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi bcdude
















Outbackers! 

Enjoy that new 23rs!

Happy Camping,


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

keeper18 said:


> Hey... another British Columbian. Welcome to the family.
> 
> P.S: new guys buys the beer


I think theres something like 7000 members.boy this could get costly good thing the canadian dollar is at par.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bcdude said:


> Hey... another British Columbian. Welcome to the family.
> 
> P.S: new guys buys the beer


I think theres something like 7000 members.boy this could get costly good thing the canadian dollar is at par.
[/quote]
Not to worry BC, there are only a few of us (primarily in the NW) that you need to worry about getting good beer for.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bcdude said:


> Hey... another British Columbian. Welcome to the family.
> 
> P.S: new guys buys the beer


I think theres something like 7000 members.boy this could get costly good thing the canadian dollar is at par.
[/quote]
Gotta rub in that Canadian dollar value too huh?








Now those of us south of the border will need GOOD BEER








(Canadian will suffice







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey... another British Columbian. Welcome to the family.
> 
> P.S: new guys buys the beer


I think theres something like 7000 members.boy this could get costly good thing the canadian dollar is at par.
[/quote]
Not to worry BC, there are only a few of us *(primarily in the NW)* that you need to worry about getting good beer for.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey... another British Columbian. Welcome to the family.
> 
> P.S: new guys buys the beer


I think theres something like 7000 members.boy this could get costly good thing the canadian dollar is at par.[/quote]
Not to worry BC, there are only a few of us *(primarily in the NW)* that you need to worry about getting good beer for.









Happy Trails,
Doug[/quote]
I couldn't agree more!!







[/quote]
Primarily, perhaps. But certainly not exclusively


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME and ENJOY !!!! *


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Primarily, perhaps. But certainly not exclusively


Fair enough....you can have all you want....and the next PNW Rally (you must attend to take part in this offer)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> "Gotta rub in that Canadian dollar value too huh?
> Now those of us south of the border will need GOOD BEER
> (Canadian will suffice )"
> 
> I'm sure we can find something better than Molson Canadian for ya. Maybe something from Granville Island. A wonderful local brewery.


Don't cha' just love those words...."Local Brewery"


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to see you aboard.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome bcdude to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------

